# Ho trovato un lavoro provvisorio



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Questa si che è una notizia!!!!
Grande!!!!
Sono veramente felice per te.
Dai dai dai..
Vietato mollare!!! Vietato!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa si che è una notizia!!!!
> Grande!!!!
> Sono veramente felice per te.
> Dai dai dai..
> Vietato mollare!!! Vietato!!!



Stamattina ho firmato il contratto con le lacrime, me ne vergongo, ma son salito in auto singhiozzando come un bambino. Esplodo di felicità. Non dobbiamo mollare, nessuno di noi, c'è speranza!


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2020)

Sono contentissimo per te!!!


----------



## Mika (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Bella notizia, finalmente una!


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sono contentissimo per te!!!



Grazie amico, non immagini la mia gioia, è un lavoro umile, è part time, ma mi permette di tirare avanti almeno per un po', ho sempre contato solo sulle mie forze, ed ho fatto del duro lavoro la mia ragione di vita, ogni mio obiettivo l'ho raggiunto grazie al lavoro, non sopportavo l'idea di dover chiedere aiuto a terzi. Molti messaggi qui sul forum mi hanno dato la forza di non mollare, messaggi di gente che non conoscevo ma ugualmente hanno avuto un pensiero o una parola per me, un perfetto sconosciuto. Grazie a tutti


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Mi fa davvero piacere! È vero che non ci conosciamo e probabilmente mai ci conosceremo, ma leggere i tuoi (i vostri) messaggi di sconforto per una situazione drammatica ha toccato tutti. Un abbraccio virtuale a te e a quanti stanno soffrendo in questi momenti.


----------



## Route66 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.


Ottima notizia Fratello, tieni duro e avanti a testa alta!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Hai visto che la vita torna a sorridere  Un abbraccio fratello .


----------



## gabri65 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Complimenti, specialmente a chi ti ha dato lavoro. Fede, sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Grazie per aver condiviso con noi tutti questa splendida notizia.
Sul nostro sito si discute , ci si confronta e delle volte si litiga pure ma il lato umano manca mai.

Ne approfitto per chiedere scusa se coi toni sono stato un pò aggressivo verso alcuni utenti.
Mi dispiace.
Il messaggio arriverà ai diretti interessati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bella notizia, finalmente una!





ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi fa davvero piacere! È vero che non ci conosciamo e probabilmente mai ci conosceremo, ma leggere i tuoi (i vostri) messaggi di sconforto per una situazione drammatica ha toccato tutti. Un abbraccio virtuale a te e a quanti stanno soffrendo in questi momenti.





Route66 ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia Fratello, tieni duro e avanti a testa alta!!!!





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai visto che la vita torna a sorridere  Un abbraccio fratello .





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, specialmente a chi ti ha dato lavoro. Fede, sempre.



Vi abbraccerei tutti, mi avete dato forza quando non vedevo speranza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver condiviso con noi tutti questa splendida notizia.
> Sul nostro sito si discute , ci si confronta e delle volte si litiga pure ma il lato umano manca mai.
> 
> Ne approfitto per chiedere scusa se coi toni sono stato un pò aggressivo verso alcuni utenti.
> ...



Sicuramente non lo sei stato con me, e vista la situazione se è successo con altri sono certo comprenderanno il momento.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Grandissimo. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Sono contento per te, che rischiavi di lasciarti andare. Piano piano si aggiusterà tutto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Molto bene!! Hai visto? Mai arrendersi. Contento per te


----------



## Lambro (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi abbraccerei tutti, mi avete dato forza quando non vedevo speranza.



Una luce in fondo al tunnel ,forza!


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono contento per te, che rischiavi di lasciarti andare. Piano piano si aggiusterà tutto.





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Molto bene!! Hai visto? Mai arrendersi. Contento per te





Lambro ha scritto:


> Una luce in fondo al tunnel ,forza!



Sarò egoista, non lo nascondo, perchè li fuori c'è gente che muore, gente che perde cari e gente che perde il proprio lavoro, ma oggi per me è una nuova vita, stavo crollando psicologicamente, queste persone che mi hanno dato una possibilità meritano tutta la mia gratitudine, e sono certo che in giro ce ne siano tante altre così, perciò chi è in difficoltà non si lasci andare, insistete anche con i vostri contatti, conoscenti o amici, sono certo che se qualcuno può darvi un lavoro, o un aiuto, anche temporaneo, ve lo darà senza pensarci. Oggi è andata bene a me, domani può succedere a chiunque altro, non è una soluzione definitiva, lo so, ma per un po' ci può dare la speranza. Non mollate mai


----------



## wildfrank (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Hai visto? Sono strafelice per te, è la dimostrazione che davvero non è mai FINITA! Sia questo un insegnamento per tutti, visto che siamo tutti nella stessa barca.

Aggiungo: come hai detto tu, la chiave è L'UMILTÀ, pazienza se quel lavoro non è proprio la massima aspirazione nella vita, l'importante è che permetta di mettere una pezza....poi, per il futuro si vedrà....


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2020)

Congratulazioni! Forza così e speriamo in un futuro migliore!

Sono contento per te


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Hai visto? Sono strafelice per te, è la dimostrazione che davvero non è mai FINITA! Sia questo un insegnamento per tutti, visto che siamo tutti nella stessa barca.
> 
> Aggiungo: come hai detto tu, la chiave è L'UMILTÀ, pazienza se quel lavoro non è proprio la massima aspirazione nella vita, l'importante è che permetta di mettere una pezza....poi, per il futuro si vedrà....





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Congratulazioni! Forza così e speriamo in un futuro migliore!
> 
> Sono contento per te



Grazie anche a voi che mi avete incoraggiato e sostenuto


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho firmato il contratto con le lacrime, *me ne vergogno*, ma son salito in auto singhiozzando come un bambino. Esplodo di felicità. Non dobbiamo mollare, nessuno di noi, c'è speranza!



E di cosa devi vergognarti? Delle tue lacrime? Piantala lì dai!
Sei un grande, te lo meriti!
Ti giunga anche il mio di abbracci, insieme a quello degli altri fratelli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarò egoista, non lo nascondo, perchè li fuori c'è gente che muore, gente che perde cari e gente che perde il proprio lavoro, ma oggi per me è una nuova vita, stavo crollando psicologicamente, queste persone che mi hanno dato una possibilità meritano tutta la mia gratitudine, e sono certo che in giro ce ne siano tante altre così, perciò chi è in difficoltà non si lasci andare, insistete anche con i vostri contatti, conoscenti o amici, sono certo che se qualcuno può darvi un lavoro, o un aiuto, anche temporaneo, ve lo darà senza pensarci. Oggi è andata bene a me, domani può succedere a chiunque altro, non è una soluzione definitiva, lo so, ma per un po' ci può dare la speranza. Non mollate mai



Guarda, nessun egoismo, è comprensibilissimo quello che hai provato. Sono precario ma rispetto ad altri attualmente sono un "privilegiato" lavorativamente parlando...ciò non toglie che, per un motivo o per un altro, in questa situazione stiamo male tutti, nessuno deve essere tacciato di egoismo. Un saluto al Veneto, una delle regioni, insieme a Puglia e Toscana, con cui ho un legame speciale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho firmato il contratto con le lacrime, me ne vergongo, ma son salito in auto singhiozzando come un bambino. Esplodo di felicità. Non dobbiamo mollare, nessuno di noi, c'è speranza!



ho piacere per te.
continuo a pensare che stiamo facendo il problema più grande diquelloche è e spero di avere ragione...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E di cosa devi vergognarti? Delle tue lacrime? Piantala lì dai!
> Sei un grande, te lo meriti!
> Ti giunga anche il mio di abbracci, insieme a quello degli altri fratelli.





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Guarda, nessun egoismo, è comprensibilissimo quello che hai provato. Sono precario ma rispetto ad altri attualmente sono un "privilegiato" lavorativamente parlando...ciò non toglie che, per un motivo o per un altro, in questa situazione stiamo male tutti, nessuno deve essere tacciato di egoismo. Un saluto al Veneto, una delle regioni, insieme a Puglia e Toscana, con cui ho un legame speciale.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho piacere per te.
> continuo a pensare che stiamo facendo il problema più grande diquelloche è e spero di avere ragione...



Vi ringrazio di cuore, ho visto soltanto melma in questi giorni ed oggi mi sembra di tornare a vivere. Grazie per i vostri consigli. Spero veramente che il problema possa sembrare più grande di quel che è, e che la mia non sia solo una botta di fortuna. Spero che si possa risolvere per tutti


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Marzo 2020)

Bravo Ringhio! Almeno tu ci dai una buona notizia!


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho piacere per te.
> continuo a pensare che stiamo facendo il problema più grande diquelloche è e spero di avere ragione...



Lo penso e lo spero anche io


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Dai dai, vedi che c'è sempre speranza, se ci si rimboccano le maniche ci si può fare.
Grande!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Marzo 2020)

Ti sei dimostrato un Uomo. Ti auguro ogni fortuna.


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se violo qualche regola nell'aprire questa discussione in questa sezione, in caso me ne scuso, ma in questi giorni sono stato al telefono con un sacco di persone con cui collaboro, qualche giorno fa ho iniziato un periodo di prova, avendo la mia azienda chiusa e che difficilmente riuscirò ad aprire nuovamente. Un'azienda con cui collaboro da anni, che opera nel settore delle pulizie e sanificazione ha assunto me e 8 dei miei 10 dipendenti con contratti settimanali, in base alla quantità di lavoro che c'è, in questo periodo hanno una mole di lavoro enorme, tutti coloro che sono chiusi richiedono sanificazione in vista del 3 aprile dove sperano di poter riaprire. E' un contratto che va di settimana in settimana, ma non immaginate neanche lontanamente quanto valga questo per me e i miei "ragazzi". Questa è la solidarietà veneta e italiana, inizio a vedere una luce nel tunnel di melma che ci circonda. Per chi è in difficoltà chiedete a imprese di pulizie o anche agricoltori, so per certo che nel veronese sono a corto di personale e rischiano di perdere gran parte del raccolto. Una speranza c'è ragazzi ed immagino che anche in altre zone d'Italia sia così, non molliamo, non mollate, se lo stato ci volta le spalle confidate nel popolo, noi italiani siamo egoisti ma nel momento del bisogno reale abbiamo anche un gran cuore. NON MOLLATE.



Sono molto contento per te. Non posso non ricordare i tuoi messaggi di sconforto quando tutto questo è cominciato.
Stringe il cuore leggere la disperazione di chi lavora da una vita e fa sacrifici per poi vedere crollare tutto in poche settimane.
Ti auguro di tutto cuore che questo sia l’inizio di un nuovo percorso che ti porti ad ottenere il meglio possibile in futuro


----------

